# Upgrade to MR4 RUU?



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I run Thundershed and was just about to flash Thundershed v1.2, but I am wondering if its worth it to upgrade to the new RUU before flashing or not? I guess I like the feeling of having fully updated stuff


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

That RUU is NOT for Verizon, but Open Mobile, a wireless carrier in Puerto Rico. That said, there are some "kinks" with it. A lot of people are happy with it though.... Why not ask in the threads about it instead of creating a new thread ?


----------



## Bill3508 (Jul 25, 2011)

New radios work fine. Might as well flash them.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## RedRumy3 (Oct 24, 2011)

No problems using them on my thunderbolt and thundershed.

Sent From My Thunderbolt Using TapaTalk.


----------



## Bindy (Jul 16, 2011)

I love the leaked MR4. The only major issue (MMS) was fixed and now it's just about perfect for a stock experience. Minor niggles persist, like the icon being EvDo instead of 3G, (and I actually prefer the large LTE icon over the 4Glte icon VZW uses). Another quirk is how it identifies itself to the market. Some of my apps wouldn't come up for me, so I downloaded and ran Eris Market Fix and that fixed everything.


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

I agree, I absolutely love the new ruu. Definitely worth a shot to try sense 3.0 made for the bolt.

Sent from my Thunderbolt


----------

